# KDE 4 - laut who/w 3x angemeldet

## mrsteven

Hallo,

seit meinem Update auf KDE 4 sagt mir w bzw. who, ich wäre 3 mal angemeldet, was aber eigentlich nicht stimmt:

```
stefan@mrsteven-mobil ~ $ w

 21:18:27 up 9 min,  3 users,  load average: 0,50, 0,87, 0,60

USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT

stefan   :0        21:09   ?xdm?   1:38   0.04s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

stefan   pts/0     21:17    0.00s  0.32s  0.00s w

stefan   pts/1     21:11    7:13   0.00s  1.23s kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]

```

Ich weiß, dass man das unter KDE 3.5 beheben konnte, wenn man das USE-Flag utempter deaktiviert hat, aber für KDE 4 scheint es da irgendwie nichts zu geben.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab ich auch unter Gentoo...

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ w

 22:00:35 up 57 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.33, 2.98, 4.37

USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT

angelus  :0        21:03   ?xdm?   3:33   0.02s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

angelus  pts/0     21:04   56:33   0.00s  0.82s kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]

angelus  pts/1     22:00    0.00s  0.01s  0.00s w

angelus@gentoo ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ who

angelus  :0           2009-10-25 21:03

angelus  pts/0        2009-10-25 21:04 (:0)

angelus  pts/1        2009-10-25 22:00 (:0.0)

angelus@gentoo ~ $
```

Unter Arch aber nicht:

```

angelus ~ $  w

 22:05:32 up 0 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.82, 0.49, 0.17

USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT

angelus  :0        23:04   ?xdm?  19.73s  0.02s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

angelus  pts/0     22:05   27.00s  0.00s  0.00s /usr/bin/kwrited

angelus ~ $  who

angelus  :0           2009-10-25 23:04

angelus  pts/0        2009-10-25 22:05 (:0)

angelus ~ $

```

Gewollt? Ungewollt?   :Shocked: 

----------

